# Ragdolls in need of HELP!



## MyFirstRagdoll (Apr 25, 2005)

Ragdoll Rescue is in desperate need of fosters. They have just taken on the rescue of 325 cats from Iowa and are so overwhelmed. This needs to get out to everyone, to help these poor animals. They also just recently confiscated 100 cats from Calgary, Alberta Canada also. They are "not" all ragdolls, as there's other breeds involved also.

Marilyn Wagner and Peggy Dial need help so badly, that they themselves are so stressed and overworked. Whether it be money, food, foster homes or whatever, people "need" to pass the word for this group. Mostly foster homes at this point.

[email protected] is Peggy Dial's email address.

[email protected] is Marilyn Wagner's address.

Some of these cats are in terrible shape and need medical help badly. Please pass the word and help if you can. I know everyone is stressed to the limits, but at this point, anything will help.


----------

